# good womens hunting clothing?



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

My soon 2 b wife loves to hunt, but we can not find wemons line of clothing that fits her rite. Anyone know good online site? be much apreciated, thanxs


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's a great website that lists around 20 good sites...

check it out.

Ryan


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Great web site Ryan. You must have typed it in camoflauge, I can't see it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Invisible ink is nice...

That was good huh? dd:

Sorry 'bout that!

http://www.camohuntingclothes.com/Women ... lothes.htm

(make sure you scroll down to the bottom and read each review, as they break down the chart a bit)

Ryan


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

thanx ryan.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Picture tells it all
http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix ... 7868_1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks for making my day a little bit better :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Your welcome, I am a bow hunter for life!!










I love my new garage, it is great for shooting in the off season....


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Now that my concentration is offically gone it is time to go home. :lol:


----------

